# Using polyurethane around reptiles / arachnids



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I am on here just to question how safe it is to use polyurethane around reptiles and arachnids. 
The step father has decided to install a loft hatch in my room, and although I do pay rent apparently I have no say whether he is allowed to do this.

Is it going to be safe for my animals to be around this?

If not I think we shall be having words.

Thank you

Emma


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure if you have already asked but I would ask in the invert section...or as a precaution personally I would transfer (if possible) all animals into temp rubs or tubs with heat in another part of the house during construction not only due to the polyurethane but any dust etc that may arise as a result from creating the hatch 

Sorry I cant be of much more help.


----------

